# Winamp 3 Final Bug !



## AvS (13. August 2002)

tach,

habt ihr schon deftige Bugs gefunden ? ich hab einen richtig fiesen, der bei lauter musik echt fies sein kann =)

also wenn ich ein lied höre und dann ein programm öffne bleibt das lied hängen und wiederholt die letzte millisekunde des lieds immer und immer wieder bis ich entweder auf stopp oder winamp schliesse! 

habt ihr dasselbe problem oder noch andere bugs ?


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. August 2002)

ne, denn kannte ich noch nicht. aber mir hat er gestern spaßeshalber die liste mit den playlists ausgeleert. das fand ich auch richtig klasse... *grmpfl*

/Kapro


----------



## Carndret (24. August 2002)

Kann es sein das die Anwendung Studio.exe von WinAmp ist? Bei mir wird beim beenden von Windows (XP) immer angezeigt das das Programm Studio.exe nicht reagiert und beendet werden muss. Da es bisher immer bei WinAmp kam bin ich mir sicher das es daran schuld ist.


----------



## Neuk (25. August 2002)

Gibt es eigentlich bei Winamp3 noch das Explorer Shell "Play" und "Enqueue"?
Das fehlt mir grad richtig....


----------



## TeCe (31. August 2002)

mein größtes Problem mit WA3 is, dass ich meine HotKeys meiner beiden Multimediatastaturen nich nutzen kann...

das abkacken von WA3 liegt wohl eher an deiner Hardwarekonfiguration/ zusammenstellung
Für´s beenden der Programme gibt´s´nen registry-fix im net
und wenn man sich ma in den Preferences umguckt findet man auch schnell die Einstellungen für´s Kontextmenü...

so on....


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von TeCe _
> *mein größtes Problem mit WA3 is, dass ich meine HotKeys meiner beiden Multimediatastaturen nich nutzen kann...
> *



Dafür gibt es mindestens 2 Winamp-plugins: eines für ms tastaturen und ein allgemeines.

Evtl. gibt es auch mehr.

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## TeCe (14. September 2002)

ich spreche von automatischer unterstützung...
die Plugins hab ich mir auch schon angetan...
das msPlugin bei dem MSnaturalKB-pro hat nix gemacht
und das Andere nette "Plugin" ist eine kleine Sammlung von rissigen ExeDateien die Winamp ansprechen...
ich nutze meine Tasten aber mehrfach.
Wenn z.B. Adobe AfterEffects im Vordergrund ist, kann ich da gemütlich an der gewünschten Stelle auf Pause drücken oder Vorspulen etc.
Was bei´ner verlinkung auf eine ExeDatei auch nich mehr möglich ist.
Die VideoWiedergabe lässt sich garnich steuern.......

uND uND uND


in 3,4 Monaten versuch ich´s vielleicht wieder mit WA3


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. September 2002)

Ich weiß nicht von welchem Plugins die Rede ist, ich meine ganz sicher andere:

Winamp3 Plugin-Dateien -> .wac-Dateien ..

keinen .exe-shit

Namen:

_RM-X General Purpose Control_ 

und

_Linas_info HotKeys_


Links:

http://www.winamp.com/components3/detail.jhtml?componentId=118297
http://www.winamp.com/components3/detail.jhtml?componentId=118998

Seit dem klappts auch wieder mit meinem Winamp und der MS-Tastatur 

Bei mir läuft es mit linas_info.

Ich hab das MS-Natural Pro.


----------



## MoMo (14. September 2002)

Bei den Bugs  sehe ich keinen Grund, auf Winamp3 umzusteigen. Oder kennt ihr einen vernünftigen?


----------



## goela (14. September 2002)

Ich habe auf meinem XP WinAMP 3 installiert! Auf Win2k und Win98Se habe ich noch die Version 2.XX! Damit kann ich alle Lieder abspielen, die 3 Version spielt komischerweise nicht alle ab! 

Alle Lieder sind MP3!!!


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. September 2002)

Ich predige keinesfalls  falls das so rüberkommen sollte ...

Wenn es bei Euch nicht läuft, benutzt es nicht =)

Mir fehlte nur die Funktionalität meiner Medientasten. Jetzt läuft es bei mir einwandfrei, ohne Abstürze und spielt auch alle MP3 ab. Mp3Pro hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber hmm das muß nicht sein.

Wer Probleme mit dem W3 hat ... schade, aber was solls


----------



## MoMo (15. September 2002)

Ich warte lieber noch ein wenig bevor ich mir das installiere.
In der c't steht ein sehr interessanter Bericht über bessere Alternativen zu Mp3.


----------



## goela (16. September 2002)

...und die wären?????
In der c't sagtest Du! Warte ich mal, bis die c't bei uns in der Abteilung "kreist"!


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *...und die wären?????
> In der c't sagtest Du! Warte ich mal, bis die c't bei uns in der Abteilung "kreist"! *


Ich habe nur den Eyecatcher gelesen, die c't konnte ich mir nicht leisten, weil ich kein Geld dabei hatte


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. September 2002)

Den Eyecatcher bekommt man auf

http://www.heise.de/ct/


naja.. erwartet nicht zu viel *g* 

Testkandidaten:

Ogg Vorbis, MP3, MP3pro, WMA9, Real Media und AAC


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Den Eyecatcher bekommt man auf
> 
> http://www.heise.de/ct/
> ...


Eyecatcher ist die Überschrifft auf der Zeitung vorne drauf *lol*


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. September 2002)

Das war auch eher ein Wortspiel


----------



## MoMo (21. September 2002)

Ich hab's nicht erkannt


----------



## NocTurN (24. September 2002)

Meine pers WA3 Buglist (und ich habs gerade mal 3 Tage ausprobiert  :
#1: stürzt beim beenden ab wenn ich mehr als 1 playlist lade

#2: stürzt beim beenden ab wenn ich meinen skin wechsel

#3: beim hinzufügen von dirs werden manche dateien einfach ausgelassen

#4: beim laden von Playlists wird der name nicht geladen

#5: frisst ressourcen en mass 

#6: beim verschieben ohne desktop alpha rukkelt das fenster und verschwindet hinter seiner eigenen tranparenz (mit desktop alpha gehts flüssig und ohne diesen transparenzfehler)

#7: wma dateien werden 1 ms gespielt (man kann dann zwar noch im file "rumscrollen" aber das einzige was man sieht ist das sich das oscilloscope aktualisiert. Musik als Bild für Taube?)

#8: settings werden manchmal nicht gespeichert

#9: wiedergabe fängt ohne jeden grund an zu rukkeln oder stoppt ganz

#10: winamp stoppt und ich kann gar keine sounds mehr in windows wiedergeben (nichtmal die Lautstärkeregelung lässt sich öffnen[Fehler: Es ist zur zeit keine Mixer Hardware installiert. klicken sie in der systemsteuerung auf "drucker und andere hardware" um einen mixer zu installieren. psst... es gibt in der systemsteuerung nur drucker und faxgeräte, der besagte eintrag fehlt...DANKE Microsoft])

#11: last but not least gibt es bei manchen skins nach dem switchen des themes unschöne fehler in dem bereich wo normalerweise der titlebar sitzt

ich glaub das reicht mir fürs erste... also ich hätt mit dem ersten release noch nen bisschen gewartet - so ein bis zwei Jährchen ich denke mal dann kann man es wenigstens starten ohne schiss davor zu haben das windows nach 5 mins keinen ton mehr ausspuckt 

P.S.:von ogg zu mp3 gibs qualitativ keinen untwerschied...zumindest keinen hörbaren...*find*


----------



## Klon (24. September 2002)

Kann mich Größtenteils bei der Buglist anschließen und muss noch hinzufügen:

# Datei-reiche Ordner werden nicht geöffnet (Winampe friert ein)

# Ältere Winamp Versionen wurden geschrottet 

# langsamer


Ich habe mich neulich Nachts dann verzweifelt dazu entschieden was andres zu laden. ... mein Tip: http://www.ultraplayer.com/

Winamp Adé - mit der v3 hamse echt alles versaut was zu versaun war IMHO


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. September 2002)

Dann bin ich wohl die glückliche Ausnahme    


Die aufgelisteten Bugs sind bei mir nicht.

Winamp 2.7x und 3 Laufen bei mir parallel ohne irgend ein Problem. Es ruckelt nix, der Sound läuft und läuft und stoppt/verschwindet nicht.

Stürzt nicht ab ...

Die "Thembugs" sind keine, schließlich wurden die meisten 3er Skins für die BETA-Versionen des WA3 gebaut.


Hmm.. äußerst seltsam 



P.S.: Schade das OGG & Co. noch nicht so weit sind, das meiste ist alpha oder beta =)


----------



## Flo<H> (7. Mai 2003)

Das einzige Problem das ich mit Winamp3 habe ist, dass wenn ich eine Playlist mit einem Namen abspeichere und diese Playlist dann wieder neu lade kommt nicht der Name sondern Playlist001 :-(


----------



## Fabian H (7. Mai 2003)

Naja, der Thread ist ja wohl schon etwas älter...

Aber wenn wir schon beim Thema sind:
Wenn ich von Audo-CD abspielen will, und dann doch einen anderen Track doppelklicke, bevor der erste zuende Geladen hat, stürz WA ab.
Könnte aber auch an der Hardware liegen (oder sonst was (DirektPlay??))


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Mai 2003)

Boah, shitt Winamp. Diese "Software" hat mir schon mein letztes System (Win2k) geschrottet,  und nun dachte ich, na ja, mit einem neuen System dürfte es ja keine Probleme geben. Von wegen - Skin-Wechsel = Absturz, usw. 
Als ich es dann deinstalliert hatte und eine MP3 starten wollte, kam die nette Meldung Winamp3.exe nicht gefunden. *kotz*

Nach einer umfangreichen Registry-Suche (und Entfernung) läuft jetzt wieder alles.

Klon: Werde mir deine Empfehlung gleich mal angucken.


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Mai 2003)

Mittlerweile gibt es eine alternative zum WinAmp 3:
Winamp 2.9 - großer Teil der Funktionalität der 3er Version aber nicht so aufgequollen sondern schlank wie die 2.xxx Reihe nun mal ist


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Mai 2003)

Egal, ich werde meine Systeme nie mehr mit Winamp verseuchen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Mai 2003)

Es ist schade, ich merke auch in meinem Umfeld, das die Leute am wenigsten über eigene Fehler in der Handhabung und Pflege des Betriebssystems nachdenken, sondern regelmäßig irgendeiner Software die Schuld geben.

Bei Winamp 3 habe ich mittlerweile bei einigen Leuten diverse Plugins, die sie _zusätzlich_ installiert hatten entfernt, da Winamp dadurch unstabil wurde und mit netten Nebeneffekten aufwarten konnte. Infinity Loops mit abstürzendem und sich selbst wieder startenden Explorer (solange Winamp aktiv war) und ähnliche Spielereien.

Dabei habe ich einige Quellen isoliert, die wohl solche Fehler besonders gerne produzieren:

- Winamp 2.x Plugin Manager for Winamp 3
- besonderes hinweisen möchte ich auf diverse Skins
die für die WinAmp3 BETA geschrieben wurden und bisher kein update genossen haben .... selbst Schuld


Zu 99,9% sind Leute selbst schuld wenn Software auf ihrem System nicht funktioniert. Ich denke das das all jene bezeugen können, die regelmäßig den PC von irgendwelchen Leuten in Ordnung bringen dürfen (huhuh liebe Service Leute)


----------

